# Lump in Teat



## mtcougar832 (Jun 28, 2008)

I have a Nubian doe with a lump in the left teat, about a finger-width from the opening. Its fairly hard, feels like its ~1/2" in diameter, but flatter, like a dried bean. If that makes sense. The udder doesn't feel hot, there are no lumps in the milk. The milk tastes sweeter, but I dried her up last October (b/c I was pregnant), so I don't know how valid my comparison is. The doe was noticeably antsy when I milked her yesterday, not as much this morning (or I might be avoiding the lump better). She kidded 12 days ago (2nd freshener), I've been milking for almost a week. I noticed the lump day before yesterday. I did a search and came up with a walled off infection or maybe mastitis. When she kidded I did end up helping & repositioning.

Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Or, it could simply be a lump in her teat or the wall of the teat. I have a LaMancha who has two lumps in her right teat at the start of each lactation. They gradually go away.

I had the local vet, who is a bovine lactation expert, look at them, and he said just leave them alone.


----------



## jil101ca (Jul 2, 2007)

My Nubian Fawn had a lump about the size of a grape last year for her entire lactation, never really bothered her or amounted to anything. She would get a bit jumpy if I squeezed it too hard. This year no lump.


----------



## mtcougar832 (Jun 28, 2008)

This makes me feel SO much better! (This whole spring has been one hurdle after another.)


----------



## Laverne (May 25, 2008)

My doe had a hard lump on the bottom of her udder about the size of a half a marble and after I copper bolused her it went away in a week. I am thinking the copper boosted her immunity.


----------



## jil101ca (Jul 2, 2007)

I have a lump on the inside of my left thumb close to the lower joint, it is a callous type thing from sweeping, I think the goats get something similar from nursing kids and being milked.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

We have a goat who has a 'lump'... Mostly it's just annoying, makes you think you're milking the gland or something...


----------

